# Dying ram lamb



## Tiggywinkle (Mar 19, 2016)

This little guy was born last Thursday and is 9 days old.  He was rejected by is mother and has been bottle fed.  He was a slow starter, but once he figured out how to suck, he was doing well.  On Monday, he had a fever of 105.4 F.  Wasn't able to get him to see a vet until Wednesday (that's when the large animal vet is in).  I was surprised the little guy lasted that long.  We had to feed him with a syringe because he was so weak.  The vet said his heart sounded great and his lungs were clear.  He gave him an antibiotic injection and sent us on our way.  

That night the little guy just wanted to sleep.  He sucked from his bottle a bit, but not with his usual gusto.  This continued on Thursday to the point he didn't walk around much or eat as much.  Friday evening he started to have tremors and stiffen his legs and arch his head toward the side and back.  He couldn't put his head in its normal position on his own.

I figured he would pass during the night, but he was still breathing and managed the most pitiful little baa possible.  He is so thin and weak!  The head/neck stiffness continues along with tremors.  

I have been feeding him with a medicine dropper and he sucks at it and drinks as much as he has strength for.  He can do nothing but lay on his side with his head arched up.  

What illness is this?  I don't know how to help him and the large animal vet won't be in until Wednesday again.  

He has an unbelievable will to live, but I can't bear to see him waste away to nothing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know, I have goats not sheep. 

How does his navel look? 
 Take his temp again. Sounds like he has a bad infection going on. Did the vet send you home with more antibiotics or banamine?

@mysunwolf @norseofcourse @purplequeenvt @secuono @Roving Jacobs
Any ideas???


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 19, 2016)

Does he still have a fever? Is his poop normal? Has he had his tail docked or been castrated recently? Swollen navel or joints? Did he receive colostrum? 

Personally I would tube feed him and get him more antibiotics. You may be able to call and explain whats going on to the vet to at least get some more meds if you can't get them elsewhere. It doesn't sound like he's going to last until Wednesday without some major help.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm not a vet, but the first thing that comes to my mind is tetanus.  Did he get colostrum?  Had his mom been vaccinated about a month before birth with CD-T?

There is a tetanus antitoxin you can get - I'd go get it *now*.  It shouldn't hurt him if that's not what he has, and it may help.  Tractor Supply carries it here.  Make sure it's the antitoxin, which gives immediate protection.  Not the toxiod, which is the regular tetanus shot.

Call any other vets you can - maybe you can find one that can see him sooner.  Good luck.


----------



## Tiggywinkle (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you for your responses.  I called the vet as soon as they opened this morning and was told to bring the little guy in, as the large animal vet was covering office hours this morning.  

The vet believes it is polio (he has no fever, so most likely not an infection) and began treating him with thiamin injections.  He also tube fed him.  We got home a little while ago and he seems to be resting a bit more comfortably.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Tiggywinkle (Mar 19, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I don't know, I have goats not sheep.
> 
> How does his navel look?
> Take his temp again. Sounds like he has a bad infection going on. Did the vet send you home with more antibiotics or banamine?
> ...



His temp is normal.  Naval looks fine.


----------



## Tiggywinkle (Mar 19, 2016)

Roving Jacobs said:


> Does he still have a fever? Is his poop normal? Has he had his tail docked or been castrated recently? Swollen navel or joints? Did he receive colostrum?
> 
> Personally I would tube feed him and get him more antibiotics. You may be able to call and explain whats going on to the vet to at least get some more meds if you can't get them elsewhere. It doesn't sound like he's going to last until Wednesday without some major help.




No fever, last normal poop was yesterday morning as he has been too weak to eat much, decent urine output (all things considered), not docked or castrated.

Vet tube fed him and sent us home with vitamin B injections to treat suspected polio.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

As soon as you posted the head arched up and back, I immediately thought POLIO! I'll bet that's what it is! he's probably acting "out of his mind" like he can't see, is in pain, imagine you with a double migraine... So sorry and hope the vitamins save him. Really pulling for both of you.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

Having posted above, greetings and welcome to BYH. I'm sorry that this crisis brought you to us. I hope your little ram pulls through with minimal or no brain damage... Animals have some pretty remarkable recuperative abilities if they can just get past the crisis. I'm sure you're doing all that you can for him.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm glad you were able to get him in and seen!  Good luck and I hope he gets well.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 20, 2016)

Less than 2 weeks old, probably not tetanus. Fever would indicate infection. I would go with the vet's recommendation, but I'd also give him antibiotics.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

Could we have a status report please? Did the little ram make it?


----------

